# Tesla CEO Thinks 200-Mile EV for $35K Feasible



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Maybe Musk can break the industry paradigm that inexpensive electric cars must be incredibly ugly?

For the life of me I can't figure out why no one is offering a hybrid mid-size or small pickup truck. Given that it is the platform of choice for DIYers, it seems like the same advantages would work for Detroit, etc.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Phantom I was just thinking the other day I'd love to see them put electric pickup and vans on the road as that's what business uses. Pickup trucks are the number one selling model I believe.


----------



## Zak650 (Sep 20, 2008)

Really, small pickups are so useful and putting the batteries under the bed and extended cab area you could have 100 mi range and something that handled far better than a regular pickup.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Zak650 said:


> Really, small pickups are so useful and putting the batteries under the bed and extended cab area you could have 100 mi range and something that handled far better than a regular pickup.


Yeah, what's that about? Not even hybrids for the pickup trucks, that is plain nuts. Instead they all seem to be competing for "ugliest, least useful car of the year" (Tesla exempted)...


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I was REALLY disappointed with the design of the BMW i3. Its just so fugly.


----------

